# tri colors



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i originally bought 5 of these guys and i caught 4 calling for sure and i woke up to these this morning. makes me real Happy to not have to look for a female anymore.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats on the 4.1!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

let me know how your eggs do. I was having a lot of molding over with my tricolors. Looks like a nice clutch though

Good luck


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice site to wake up to!! congrats.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't expect them to do too awful goo seeing as this is he first clutch ever. but they do look really good for first eggs. we will see the 4 males call nonstop from sun up to sun down. i have to admit it was starting to annoy me a bit. i thought i had all males so all that calling i figured was for nothing but now its like music to my ears.
here is another of the male standing guard, the pics are through the glass so they ae alittle blurry.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ggazonas said:


> let me know how your eggs do. I was having a lot of molding over with my tricolors. Looks like a nice clutch though
> 
> Good luck


was? over it I hope...

molding = infertile eggs. The males will guard, and when fertile you will usually get a 100% take rate. If the male leaves the eggs...then you worry

they transport the entire clutch to any big enough water spot...and you can pull them from there....the site is worth waiting for

I've raised them communally without issue, assuming you feed them enough, and provide leaves to munch on. They are ravenous.

Good luck with them...

oh, naturose to the tads = amazing colors.

best,

S


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks for the info sean, Ive seen the difference between naturose and not. Amazing. i think I'm going to leave them in the tank and attempt to get some naturose to them in there. its a 29Gal false bottom with about 4 gal of water that i circulated by a pump. it has a 8X8 pool that is almost standing water so we will see how it gos. I'm new to these guys they lay a ton of eggs.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i cleaned the glass and snaped a few new pics of the eggs and mm and dad.
MOM








DAD








future children (i hope)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, nice to see they are fertile!!!


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I just discovered (about 1 min ago) that my suspected 2.1 group is proven.A batch of 15 fertile eggs and a batch of 12 eggs with some tads in the egg sacks! Pretty funny,considering I bought them about 2 mo. ago as 6-8 mo. old frogs  .


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

congrats!!!! Ive heard they are an easy frog to breed, but still fun non the less. i was excited more to know that i had a female than to find eggs. females seem to be pretty hard to come by for tricolors.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

a couple of pics of the 4.1 groupes 29gal 3yo viv.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice tank! any updated pics of the eggs?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

looks like 18 eggs and so far only 2 are bad.








i took that pic and he showed up right after to protect his clutch.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

The frogs looks really bright red! great coloration.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

this is just one more interesting shot i got today. i thinking the possibility of another female in the group as this is the third clutch in 2 weeks.

through the glass so its alittle blurry


----------

